# Chipped board



## shellabelly (May 17, 2010)

Got clipped by a lovely lady the other day, wondering if the board is fixable and if so would it be an expensive fix?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

....since I know "jack" about this subject, I'm guessing on what it is exactly I'm seeing in that pic. So, if I'm wrong I'm sure someone can/will school me.

But from what I've read here in the forum on other "board damage" threads, it looks like the core's exposed? (shit, peeled back for christ sake!) And also maybe a "blown edge?" 

_If_ those two guesses are correct, I'd imagine the boards toast??? :dunno:

...if it was her fault, I hope you seriously chewed her ass! :blink: :RantExplode: (...if she was Hawt, did you at least get laid?!!) :laugh::laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It did take a beating. You should do some repair work to it. Find some cold weather epoxy with good flexibility and epoxy it down. That should keep moisture out and fix the problem. It'll give your board character. I think it's salvageable. If you are not comfortable doing it yourself, go to a shop and ask them what they think.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Same thing happened to me a few years ago. I used some marine epoxy and clamped it down with some small c-clamps for a few days. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I would be annoyed as hell...

It looks from the picture to be on an end, so not so important as a side edge, but still sucks non the less, i would at least try to seal it up with epoxy before you give it up, especially if it is an end, as this would very rarely if ever be something that hits the snow...

And if you can bond it down, at least you have a rock board for trashing that you can't really do anymore damage too...


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Dude you are fine. I don't have a single deck that doesn't have the nose or tail blown up from a rail or something. Just seal that baby up if you are worried about water seeping to your core. 5$/5min DIY fix


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok,... Looks like I was wrong about your board being toast! I've epoxied some minor peel backs of the laminate on the edges of my Arbor, but it's actually good to hear that damage as extensive as the type you suffered does not necessarily mean the end of a good riding board!  (...knowing that, maybe I won't have to pummel the person who might do that to me n my deck!) :laugh:

As I mentioned, I did it on a smaller scale, but you will want to get some blocks of 1x to put between your topsheet, your base and the clamps when you glue it. ( no sense in marring it up any more than it already has been!)

Good luck on the repair!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

If it's @ the nose or tail, which it kinda looks like:dunno: hard to tell?

You probably didn't get to the core:yahoo: Still sucks ass though, I know.

Take it too a shop, it might be ugly as shit, but I don't think you'll even notice.


Hey Chomps, unless she's a beaver bumper:dunno: I don't think she got laid


TT


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Hey Chomps, unless she's a beaver bumper:dunno: I don't think she got laid


scissor me timbers


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> ....Hey Chomps, unless she's a beaver bumper:dunno: I don't think she got laid
> TT





shellabelly said:


> Got clipped by *a lovely lady* the other day....


IDK, I think I'll stand by my original statement! :laugh: 

Based on the OP's original opening line, you can clearly understand my confusion! Either way, hope we aren't chasing away another potential long term female member!!!:dunno:

(..._To the OP, no offense meant! . We're a creepy, perverted lot here in this sausage fest of a forum, but give us a chance!)_


----------



## shellabelly (May 17, 2010)

HAHAHA omg this is hilarious. Thanks for all your responses lads, good to hear my precious ally btx 2012 isn't gone forever - she's too much fun! 

And as for getting laid - I said lovely lady in sarcasm, I REALLY wanted to get my chipped board and smack her across the face with it... alas she pissed off as soon as she got up from her 20 metre stack.

Life is good again - thanks sausage boys. <3 lots of love to you all! :yahoo:


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

max respect to OP for posting actual board carnage, i basically opened this expecting to see a scratch or like a finger print on the board... lol


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

shellabelly said:


> HAHAHA omg this is hilarious. Thanks for all your responses lads, good to hear my precious ally btx 2012 isn't gone forever - she's too much fun!
> 
> And as for getting laid - I said lovely lady in sarcasm, I REALLY wanted to get my chipped board and smack her across the face with it... alas she pissed off as soon as she got up from her 20 metre stack.
> 
> Life is good again - thanks sausage boys. <3 lots of love to you all! :yahoo:


Jesus, I HOPE this a female posting... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## shellabelly (May 17, 2010)

Ohhh apologies, I thought it was all self explanatory but maybe not. I am female, and I am not a beaver bumper... :laugh:

Thanking Stan for the respect, sounds like i'm slowly but surely losing the gaper status... although would rather be called a gaper any day if it meant my deck wasn't f**ked!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

shellabelly said:


> ....I am female, and I am not a beaver bumper... :laugh:


 :bowdown: :bowdown:

LOL!!!! Don't know if I'm happy or sad to hear that!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Welcome and glad to hear your board probably isn't DOA!!! :thumbsup: :eusa_clap:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

shellabelly said:


> although would rather be called a gaper any day if it meant my deck wasn't f**ked!!


Fucking a deck or two is sort of a right of passage. I first epoxied a board edge back in the mid-90's. Now I just keep riding until it's gonzo'd. Welcome to the fun! :yahoo:


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Fucking a deck or two is sort of a right of passage. I first epoxied a board edge back in the mid-90's. Now I just keep riding until it's gonzo'd. Welcome to the fun! :yahoo:


Yeah, but it is one thing for you to fuck up your board, it's another for someone else to do it.

A kid was bombing into the lift line, lost control, and crashed into me full steam. Besides taking me out he put a 8inch gash into my top sheet, luckily it was all cosmetic damage. Having said that I did lose a little-bit of control, but seeing how it was my first board ever and my first day riding it I think not strangling the kid shows a lot of self-restraint... 

A multitude of people were staring at the teenager yelling eight year old. I have been told by friends that I said some of the following (rage blocked out my memory), "what the fuck is your problem, can you read a fucking sign it says SLOW, this is a brand new board you dick," --well i didn't say it was my finest moment.


----------



## shellabelly (May 17, 2010)

Yeah exactly, it sucks even more when the person who hit you appeared to be a more skilled snowboarder than yourself...


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

So let's get this straight...

We've got another shred babe... who can also talk trash and has a sense of humour?

Yeah, things 'bout ta get reaaal creepy in here...


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

destroy said:


> So let's get this straight...
> 
> We've got another shred babe... who can also talk trash and has a sense of humour?
> 
> Yeah, things 'bout ta get reaaal creepy in here...


She is an Aussie, i'd expect nothing less


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The board has core damage and an blown edge. But luckily it is in the tip or tail past the affective edge and past any flex point. How good are you with repairing random things. Step by step will be gladly offered. Kill has the basic remedy tho. A flexible epoxy and clapping the broken pieces back to the original shape. It will not affect the ride at all.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Shella,

Some Good news. The board you have there is the Roxy Ally BTX 2012. All Mervin boards (Gnu, Lib, Roxy) have no edge and more importantly _no wood _on the nose and tail. This is important for you in that *there is no core there *and there is nothing within 3 inches of that damage that can soak up moisture. In other words, your board will not be affected in terms of longevity in any way from this type of damage.

Sorry to see this type of cosmetic damage on your board.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Shella,
> 
> Some Good news. The board you have there is the Roxy Ally BTX 2012. All Mervin boards (Gnu, Lib, Roxy) have no edge and more importantly _no wood _on the nose and tail. This is important for you in that *there is no core there *and there is nothing within 3 inches of that damage that can soak up moisture. In other words, your board will not be affected in terms of longevity in any way from this type of damage.
> 
> Sorry to see this type of cosmetic damage on your board.


That was a good eye. I zoomed in at least five time to see if that was the edge all busted up. You obviously know you're boards. Mervin doesn't have a wrapping metal edge. Do you have any repair suggestions?


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Epoxy is your friend. I got my board peeled back on one side by a punk 2 seasons ago, I epoxied that shit shut, and when I point the board down the mountain it's still slides downhill which is good indication that gravity > epoxy


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> That was a good eye. I zoomed in at least five time to see if that was the edge all busted up. You obviously know you're boards. Mervin doesn't have a wrapping metal edge. Do you have any repair suggestions?


The topsheet peel needs to be either cut off or clamped down or it will peel further. On this one the peel itself is very clean so you would save that. Best is to use a knife to cut away all of the crushed fiberglass and sand it or Dremel it to get the last of the debris. Iif you are able to save the base and the topsheet (you will be able to in this instance) you can clamp down the topsheet to the remaining good fiberglass with slow cure, two part epoxy (24 hour). When it is dry you can rebuild the missing chunk with Marine-Tex or similar. Sand that to match the original radius of the board.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Also, any adhesive will bond better to a rough surface rather than a smooth surface.


----------



## shellabelly (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice I probably should have replied a lot sooner!! Took it to the local skate/board shop and they fixed it for $15 I've taken it out about 6 full days since and it's still intact. Woo! Loving life again :yahoo:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

shellabelly said:


> .....they fixed it for $15 I've taken it out about 6 full days since and it's still intact. Woo! Loving life again :yahoo:



:thumbsup:
10 char


----------

